# Anybody get this weird feeling in their chest?



## PickleNose

It's a really hard feeling to describe but I'll try.

1. It's not heartburn (I know heartburn and this ain't it)
2. It's not pain, exactly. Meaning it doesn't hurt
3. It's not a heart problem or palpitations or anything like that.

It's kind of this feeling like a mix between a deep fear and hunger or something. Like maybe a sinking feeling. I think it's probably anxiety related because it feels like that slightly sickening feeling you get when you're really worried about something. Except that it lasts for hours.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater

If it's what I get, an empty slightly painful feeling in the chest, then yeah I would guess it's anxiety and depression related. I had been good for a couple years, only getting it for a few minutes at a time and months apart from each other, but lately it's come back in full force. I almost constantly have that feeling - it's a sinking, depressing, painful, sad feeling in my chest. I don't know how else to describe it, but it seems to be more of an emotion but I get physical symptoms in my chest. Like I said, a sinking, depressed, and worthless feeling. 

Not sure if that's what you feel or not. If it is it's good to know I'm not the only one. If it's not, then maybe I am the only one and I should go see a doctor.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind

PickleNose said:


> It's a really hard feeling to describe but I'll try.
> 
> 1. It's not heartburn (I know heartburn and this ain't it)
> 2. It's not pain, exactly. Meaning it doesn't hurt
> 3. It's not a heart problem or palpitations or anything like that.
> 
> It's kind of this feeling like a mix between a deep fear and hunger or something. Like maybe a sinking feeling. I think it's probably anxiety related because it feels like that slightly sickening feeling you get when you're really worried about something. Except that it lasts for hours.


I think I MIGHT be experiencing something similar. When it happens, does it feel sorta like you're all the sudden outta breath while exhaling and last just for a second? Feels sorta like your breath is gone for no reason, and lasts just for a second. Is this what you're experiencing, or is it just me? Oops. I didn't realize you said it lasts for hours. It does sound anxiety related though. Talk with your doctor about it.


----------



## blueroses

for me its like a pang, or a sharp shooting pain, except it doesn't hurt as such, but it makes your heart bleed and makes you want to cry..


----------



## Slimeball

Yes. I get it when I'm depressed. It feels similar to exhaling a lot of air. I've always assumed the sinking feeling in the chest was my depression talkin' to me


----------



## Rpooh1109

:no I have that feeling right now. I call it the dark pit. It's where I imagine all my good and positive feelings and emotions go to die. I actually just posted about it before I found this thread. I can't inhale a satisfactory breath, my heart is beating erratically, and I'm so nervous I jump at any loud or sudden noise. SOMETIMES, not today though, some yoga and breathing exercises will alleviate this or at least significantly decrease it. But some days, no matter how much I try, what I do, how many times I visit my happy place, I just cannot escape this dreadful feeling that the sky is falling and the ground is crumbling beneath me!


----------



## Evalina

I just feel this heavy weight on my heart, as if it's become a rock, and my breathing gets very shallow. This happens when I'm having one of my really bad times of deppression usually. 
I'll feel this pain shoot up my arms to the palms of my hands, and it really is literal pain. Those come in bursts when I'm thinking about something very sad, or the thing(s) that are making me depressed.


----------



## DwBehappy

pretty sure what you're describing is anxiety/ fear


----------



## BelieveInFreedom

I get heart cramps, sharp pains etc. It's mostly when I have a panic attack, yet sometimes when I do go for a run.


----------



## DoctorsCompanioncix

I feel like that every single day! It comes and goes sometimes, and sometimes it lasts all day. It's draining all my energy out and i feel exhausted.


----------



## probably offline

Yeah, it's probably anxiety/depression. I have this feeling all the time, more or less. Which is... probably not healthy.


----------



## PickleNose

probably offline said:


> Yeah, it's probably anxiety/depression. I have this feeling all the time, more or less. Which is... probably not healthy.


 It might be anxiety but I don't think it's depression. I am rarely actually depressed. This might be hard to believe if you read my posts but that is the way I naturally am. I don't feel depressed the vast majority of the time.


----------



## Jeno

*I have This All The Time*

I've described this so often to someone and no one ever knows what I'm referring to. As a matter of fact, the last couple days it has been increasingly difficult to focus on anything. I have this hollow sinking feeling in my chest, almost a kind of painful blow...I always describe it as feeling as if I've been hit in the chest with a baseball bat. I do struggle with anxiety and depression, and this certainly goes hand in hand with it. When I saw this thread I had to make an account just so I could let you know I experience it too...and it was actually kind of reassuring in a way to see that there's also a handful of people who have the same thing. So crazy how something emotional/mental can manifest itself into a physical symptom. I just want to be happy.


----------



## ISEIK22

I get that too. I never knew what it was. Is it...literally a heart ache? Its like your chest is sinking. And there is this continuous feeling of dread. Meditation is the only thing that works and then it has to be in a quiet dark place. But that may be the social anxiety.


----------



## Unsatisfactory

I get exactly what you describe. This feeling intensifies, after something negative happens, like a social interaction that goes wrong and you criticize yourself.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It usually happens to me when my anxiety/depression hit really extreme lows


----------



## Saius

I'm feeling it... i've never discussed it with anyone before though. 

I don't know another way to describe it other than empty... sometimes I mistake it for hunger... other times it makes me nauseous and I can't eat... 

the feeling is there almost constantly unless I keep myself occupied but sometimes won't leave no matter what I do. 

It gets really bad when I am about to be around people especially those I don't know... sometimes it is literally debilitating. 

The last time I went to a party it got so bad that I threw up and had to spend the whole night sleeping in my car.


----------



## hondarider1998

It gets hard to breathe, for me at least, like theres something in my throat, and I cant get any air.


----------



## OwlGirl

It feels like something is sinking inside from you chest? Pain that tingles oppose to hurting?

All the time.


----------



## Charlie581

I know that feeling all too well. I had it for weeks when i was going through such a tough time. 

It arose due to a family related issue where i had an unhealthy disagreement with my cousin. Without going into meticulous detail (However if you'd like to know the full story let me know) But i was denied access to see my young cousin having an operation, because she felt it was pointless both of us being there. 

We had various arguments via text. During the entire ordeal and the many many weeks that followed i felt devastated, my mind and body physically exhausted through not sleeping and constant over-thinking. I was increasingly anxious as i constantly was ruminating the scenario in my mind. 

I had this dull ache in my chest that wouldn't shift for weeks. It was as you described... a very sickly sensation, eating was difficult. My breathing was shallow also. Not something i liked to experience and to be quite honest i couldn't figure how best to alleviate those feelings. I hope it doesn't happen to you again.


----------



## twitchy666

*Yeah. Loss. Hopelessness*

It's regular when I wake to a functioning day. I look after myself. When the chores of food, shower, pursuing work, checking all info sources. ie. this website, news

When things dry up, I feel hollow and can be positive. I relax by going to bed in the day :b


----------



## Daysleeper

When I feel anxious I get that feeling, but near my clavicles/neck...it's hard to describe but feels like a dull ache...like my muscles are tightening up.


----------



## SpiderInTheCorner

I get that when I am extremely nervous before the plane flights and sometimes after them too. 
I could be just high blood pressure though.


----------



## cannotthinkofaname

*Weird empty feeling in chest*

I have no idea what this is but when I see/hear it described I know what it is. I have had it off and on for 40 plus years. usually, it comes from nowhere. The last few days it has happened when I was at home and working on fun projects. It is more of an annoyance than anything. Seems most people have no idea what someone is talking about when they describe this. This weekend it has happened several times. It may not happen again for months and months.


----------



## pantonals

Absolutely I've felt this before. It's a dull ache I get when I feel extremely depressed or anxious. It feels like my body is constricting around emptiness in my chest and I just feel like horrible emotion of just being alone for the rest of my life. That I'll always suffer with my disorders no matter what.


----------



## Hikikomori2014

EBOLA.


...just kidding


----------



## HenceNoStepsTaken

I have a feeling of pressure and pain around my diaphragm area almost every day. Once it was so bad, I had to leave work early. I have it right now, it's hard to breathe. 
I don't know if this is what you mean though.


----------



## SLM200

Just got it there after dinner, is anyone else's feel abit wheezy when it's tight? Only happens some nights couldn't really put my finger on it before but I'm guessing it's from the anxiety.


----------



## winnie381

ThirdEyeGrind said:


> I think I MIGHT be experiencing something similar. When it happens, does it feel sorta like you're all the sudden outta breath while exhaling and last just for a second? Feels sorta like your breath is gone for no reason, and lasts just for a second. Is this what you're experiencing, or is it just me? Oops. I didn't realize you said it lasts for hours. It does sound anxiety related though. Talk with your doctor about it.


I know this post is dating back quite a while, but you have perfectly described what I'm experiencing. Have you ever had this diagnosed? I've been experiencing this on and off for a few years but lately it's been happening every day. I had gone to the doc a while back and had an EKG and everything was normal. Doc said it was most likely stress related.

Although it only lasts for a second at a time, it's pretty scary.

Thanks!


----------



## Lealea

Hello my names Leanne I'm 28 and a mum of two! I've suffered with panic and depression back 10 years ago and got over it with medication now I'm back there!! I feel like I'm guna have a heart attavk!! Can't get it out my head! It's ruling me! I get this empty like hungry feeling but in my chest! I get shooting pains in my arms they go numb and I'm not me anymore, I am normally fit and well got horses had them all my life and I also do kickboxing well that's stopped as I'm now to scared to exercise incase my heart can't handle it! I've been to doctors he sending me for fasting blood tests and gave me number for therapy, I had an ecg last year but he hasn't suggested another?! He said there is nothing wrong but I can't help it!! Anyone else experiencing this! My husband is great but just doesn't quite understand as he hasn't been through it so thinks I can just snap out of it! &#128557;&#128530;&#128530;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## goldiron

Its that deep sad feeling where you want go hit someone in the face because your really sad and mad at the same time. One time I had dream like that I hit my farther with a chair on his head. He didn't get hurt or anything that was weird.


----------



## nujabes23

I used to get that feeling when i was younger. Probably anxiety who knows


----------



## TheChainTV

I diff get that feeling like a Burning Urge, happens to me when my Social Anxeity Triggers..like everytime I get it It feels I should do something but my mind gives out negative feelings..feels like i go out of control most of the times


----------



## zomejo

OldSchoolSkater said:


> If it's what I get, an empty slightly painful feeling in the chest, then yeah I would guess it's anxiety and depression related. I had been good for a couple years, only getting it for a few minutes at a time and months apart from each other, but lately it's come back in full force. I almost constantly have that feeling - it's a sinking, depressing, painful, sad feeling in my chest. I don't know how else to describe it, but it seems to be more of an emotion but I get physical symptoms in my chest. Like I said, a sinking, depressed, and worthless feeling.
> 
> Not sure if that's what you feel or not. If it is it's good to know I'm not the only one. If it's not, then maybe I am the only one and I should go see a doctor.


finally, someone that understands me, ive told my doctor but she doesnt listen and doesnt take me seriously. Ive tried telling my friends about it and none of them can relate. They try to tell me its something else but no its not. The quote is exactly how i feel. 
the feeling comes in randomly and messes my mood up, i wont be thinking about anything but then this feeling rushes to me like a wave of sadness. its like a warm deep sinking pit feeling in my heart/chest area. The feeling stays for a couple minutes, the longest time for it for me was 2 hours and i was just not feeling anything for the rest of the day. I am relieved theres people out there that i can relate to about this, sucks that we have to experience this tho.:frown2:


----------



## kageri

The chest and abdominal wall muscles are tightening in response to some type of tension that is likely anxiety/depression related. It can be brought on by medication and physical changes before you feel emotional changes. I had spiking heart rates all my life over everything even when calm until I did a complete overhaul of my meds and suddenly I had these weird chest to rib sensations still when my heart rate was fine. I found the change in medication was increasing awareness of existing muscle tension and causing that pressure or sinking feeling periodically. At the most extreme it even clamped down my stomach so food wouldn't process or go out so food didn't want to go in. 

It often actually bothers me when I'd go to relax. I read the reason for it but can't remember the details. Overall the body displays a stress reaction after the stress is gone and it is releasing hormones to recover. Unfortunately it then often brings back memories of the cause of recent anxiety or depression and creates a cycle that can lead to randomly crying and being depressed (happened to me a lot when starting to relax for bed until med changes and I didn't understand it then) or even cause panic attacks in some people after nothing is going on around them anymore. During a moment of stress it makes sense but other times the body is just doing a crappy job of cleaning house and going to a doctor will just get you labelled a hypochondriac. Reduce stimulation like light and sound except tolerable distractions-foreign tv I have to read subtitles on works great because you can't stop to think even as much as you can a book but you aren't trying to process anything in life that impacts you like online conversations would, drink some mild liquid-hot or cold depends on the individual but it would instantly improve my breathing for a short period to take a drink, applying heat (that container of tea I've already got now works) to your chest may improve breathing over longer periods, and as hard as it is try not to obsess about it or the thoughts it brings and the changes will pass so you can continue recovering. Sometimes if I was getting ready to sleep when it happened it would help to actually get up and go do some light tasks around the house and things like refilling the chinchilla water bottles even if they weren't that empty yet until it passed and I forgot about it. If nothing is going on then the body is trying to relax but it got stuck switching states and you just have to not make it worse. Now in the moment you've got an entirely different situation to try to counter.


----------

